# snowshoe



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Did some hunting the other day.
Dan


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a lot of rabbits


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Must not have many yotes around there. That would make 1 fine mess of rabbit and dumplins.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

That is the way I make them. And it has provided several meals.
Lots of lynx and not many coyotes.
Dan


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking pile of rabbits!!! No help from a dog?


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

pulled bar-a-que rabbit is a really tasty treat too.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

I was the dog Chris, just spot and stalk..... lots of fun.
Dan


Chris Miller said:


> Nice looking pile of rabbits!!! No help from a dog?


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Never tried it. Want to post the recipe?
Dan


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Laststep, you have been having better luck than I have this winter only two rabbits and no lynx. I'm just not in the right place.


----------

